# Removing rear sight from old BAR



## Red dirt clod (Dec 30, 2015)

Mounting a new Nikon on an old Belgium Browning BAR and for clearance I need to remove the rear iron sight. Anyone done this and have advice, is it soldered under the base or just remove screws and take off.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 4, 2016)

BAR and BPR are similar; from memory my BPR rear sight was easy to remove.  If the base has 2 screws it will come right off; nobody uses screws + brazing.

My front was a bear - had to drift out the tightly dovetailed sight blade to access the screw in the bottom of the base slot.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Jan 5, 2016)

*Thanks for the reply*

Found a cut-sheet diagram and yes I believe your correct, will try to remove tonight.


----------

